# How do you cut metal tiles?



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone have any tips on how to cut metal tiles without the tiles coming apart?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Grinder or wet saw. This is "metal" tile; copper over ceramic:


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

I've done that, but the tiles(metal skin) popped off the ceramic.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

how thick is the metal ?

glue it back on the tile after it pops off.


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

a couple mm at most


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I suggest using this if you really have no clue..


----------

